# Church craft fair



## Khanjari (Apr 6, 2014)

I have to thank everyone for their threads that helped me do my first church fair! !!!! Yes, first fair on the other side of the table. I decided to do it only a week ago and due to the very limited time, the only thing I couldn't figure out and went without is the different heights on the table. ...

Here are pictures of the set up. ... they were Melt and Pour soaps only.

So many people commented on the colorful display and how it made them COME to my table


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 6, 2014)

Very pretty, Yep I would have come to your table too, but that's because it looks like a table full of candy!  So I might have been surprised:shock:
So did you do well?


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Pepsi girl!  Sorry to say but no food with soaps. As it is a lot many people tell me that they are lured to bite on my soap! Example, my cupcakes! Lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice display and congratulations on your first show.  Hope you did well!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 10, 2014)

Your stall looks beautiful x


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you! I just missed heights else it would be just PERFECT! But, there is always a next time right?


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 10, 2014)

Of course! Did you do well? I done my first stall a few weeks ago, I was really nervous, there was a lot of preparation before hand. I think I will be fine next time, I will be more prepared. X


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 10, 2014)

I made a little over double the registration fee so I was happy. I was very nervous before the show just like you but next time I will also be well prepared!  I think that is what they call the learning curve! !!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 4, 2014)

I'm doing another stall next week end it will be a much bigger event than the last one I done. Still feel pretty nervous, but hopefully I will be more confident this time.


----------



## navigator9 (May 4, 2014)

I'm a very visual person, and vibrant color always attracts me. I love the look of your display. Doesn't it feel good to have that first show under your belt? You learn something with every show. I'm sure the next time you will be less nervous, more prepared, and comfortable enough to actually enjoy yourself. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Khanjari (May 4, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> I'm doing another stall next week end it will be a much bigger event than the last one I done. Still feel pretty nervous, but hopefully I will be more confident this time.



Sheila, I wish you good luck!  It will be great! Share your success with us after it is done


----------



## Khanjari (May 4, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> I'm a very visual person, and vibrant color always attracts me. I love the look of your display. Doesn't it feel good to have that first show under your belt? You learn something with every show. I'm sure the next time you will be less nervous, more prepared, and comfortable enough to actually enjoy yourself. Best of luck to you!



Thanks Navigator!  I'm glad you liked my display!  It feels like an achievement to accomplish the first show! !!! You are right. ...I have learnt a lot from this show and next time I know what all things can be pre-done and be more prepared


----------

